# New Person following Directions



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey all, I'm LK - this is the typical shortening of the handle I use on all forums I participate in. I sort of got bullied into joining by a friend, and I've been putting off looking around until now. Sorry about that, learning a new forum can be daunting sometimes. *sheepish* I figured I'd best start out here, since the big window told me to! 

I'm a 23 year old female living in the states, and I'm a single mom trying to finish college as well. I'm studying psychology and social work - I'm sure you can guess that I scored as an ISFJ on my personality test. I don't really know a whole lot about the different personalities yet, so forgive me. I don't really know what else to say at this point, so I'll just leave it open for questions, comments or concerns. Looking forward to mingling with everyone.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Lady K and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Lady K. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. I knew you were a J as soon as I saw the title.:tongue:


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, that obvious eh? I guess I need to read up on these personalities a bit more so I can impersonate something else! O.O 

So uh.. what exactly is so revealing about my thread title?


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to PC! :wink:


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks  I love your avatar. Tigers are my favorite animal, though I prefer whites.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Lady K said:


> Thanks  I love your avatar. Tigers are my favorite animal, though I prefer whites.


Thanks! I love cats of all shapes and sizes. roud:


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I probably should have guessed, considering your avatar AND your user name, unless you're referencing a different Azrael.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Lady K said:


> I probably should have guessed, considering your avatar AND your user name, unless you're referencing a different Azrael.


Ironically, I _am_. :tongue:
I got my name from the Islamic archangel of death. I only learned afterward that it was also the name of a cat in the Smurfs. :laughing:


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Even more ironic is that my first assumption of where your name came from was the Islamic archangel of death. It wasn't until after you mentioned that you liked cats that I remembered it was the name of Gargamel's cat.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I take it Red pointed you here?



Lady K said:


> Wow, that obvious eh? I guess I need to read up on these personalities a bit more so I can impersonate something else! O.O
> 
> So uh.. what exactly is so revealing about my thread title?


To put it lightly, SJs are generally more inclined to follow directions than some of the other types.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

What's up with this recent influx of ISFJs, Behind Smile did you put the word out at a meeting or something?


Welcome, enjoy your stay n' shit yo.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Lady K said:


> Hey all, I'm LK - this is the typical shortening of the handle I use on all forums I participate in. I sort of got bullied into joining by a friend, and I've been putting off looking around until now. Sorry about that, learning a new forum can be daunting sometimes. *sheepish* I figured I'd best start out here, since the big window told me to!
> 
> I'm a 23 year old female living in the states, and I'm a single mom trying to finish college as well. I'm studying psychology and social work - I'm sure you can guess that I scored as an ISFJ on my personality test. I don't really know a whole lot about the different personalities yet, so forgive me. I don't really know what else to say at this point, so I'll just leave it open for questions, comments or concerns. Looking forward to mingling with everyone.



Greetings LadK! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Sorry you were bullied into joining but we promise you will learn a lot and have fun at the same time. I really admire your strength because I can relate you to my mother. Hardworking single parents are possibly the best people on earth.:happy:


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Trope said:


> I take it Red pointed you here?


This would indeed be an accurate assumption. I'm surprised that you know him as "Red" though, considering that he posts here as Robatix. Did you meet him somewhere else? 
 


> To put it lightly, SJs are generally more inclined to follow directions than some of the other types.


haha yeah. I went and checked out the special forum for my personality type and read up on Lance's portrait post, so I understand that now. I have to say, I've never been more impressed by a personality test. This whole thing has me pretty intrigued. 




> Sorry you were bullied into joining


My language was probably a bit too harsh in this statement... I joined willingly, but then forgot to really look around - THEN I was bullied into making an effort to browse the forums.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Lady K said:


> This would indeed be an accurate assumption. I'm surprised that you know him as "Red" though, considering that he posts here as Robatix. Did you meet him somewhere else?


Yep. Same place I first met you.




> haha yeah. I went and checked out the special forum for my personality type and read up on Lance's portrait post, so I understand that now. I have to say, I've never been more impressed by a personality test. This whole thing has me pretty intrigued.


Great. The next trick is not over identifying with your type because there's a great deal of variety within each and every one.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Trope said:


> Yep. Same place I first met you.


You don't seem overly thrilled to see me, and I don't have any idea who you are so I can't figure out why this is. He didn't mention other people we knew being here - does he know who you are? It doesn't seem like him to omit information like that.



> Great. The next trick is not over identifying with your type because there's a great deal of variety within each and every one.


Guess it's a good thing that I disagreed with some of it, in terms of myself, then. ^.^


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome. roud:


----------



## Stripe (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome, LK. :crazy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Lady K said:


> You don't seem overly thrilled to see me, and I don't have any idea who you are so I can't figure out why this is. He didn't mention other people we knew being here - does he know who you are? It doesn't seem like him to omit information like that.


I'm not all that excitable today. It happens.



> Guess it's a good thing that I disagreed with some of it, in terms of myself, then. ^.^


Yep. :laughing:


----------

